# Ipad (2 ou 3) + iphone 4s



## lemarseillais23 (22 Février 2012)

Voila, je possède un iphone 4s ainsi qu'un mba 11p, pourquoi ces précisions me direz vous? voici pourquoi:

   Suite à un pb en garantie sur un appareil acheté à la FN** il y a...3 ans, je me retrouve avec un bon d'achat de près de 1000 à consommer dans les 3 mois arrivants.

   J'ai pensé à plusieurs choses... et finalement me suis dis "pourquoi pas un ipad?"
  Sachant que le 3 (ou 2s) ne devrait pas tarder à sortir, je peux attendre un petit peu.

  Mais je possède déjà un iphone 4s et un mba, donc niveau mobilité, je suis assez servi. Sans parler d'aspect financier, est ce raisonnable?
  Je joue beaucoup sur mon iphone, et mon meilleur pote est mon mba (photos, films, net...)

  merci


----------



## iphoneaccessoire (24 Février 2012)

Reste devant un Apple store et revend ton bon lol


----------



## ced68 (24 Février 2012)

Si tu n'en as pas l'utilité, pourquoi donc en acheter un ? Par plaisir, OK je comprends 

Mais sinon moi je me prendrais une nouvelle télé plutot ou un super home cinema


----------



## lemarseillais23 (26 Février 2012)

ced68 a dit:


> Si tu n'en as pas l'utilité, pourquoi donc en acheter un ? Par plaisir, OK je comprends
> 
> Mais sinon moi je me prendrais une nouvelle télé plutot ou un super home cinema



j'ai déjà pris ça, y'a même pas un an... enfin, merci quand même!!!


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (26 Février 2012)

Quel problème, c'est vrai... 1000 euros à dépenser, je te plaint vraiment... Trop dur.

À ta place je pendrai un
iPad, qui ne fait pas doublon avec rien: le téléphone est un téléphone,L'ipad une tablette, le MacBook air un ordinateur... Je ne voit ni 2 tablettes, ni 2 ordos ni 2 téléphone.... L'usage est très différent pour chaque produit...


----------



## bricbroc (28 Février 2012)

Faut espérer qu'ils rendent la monnaie sur le bon d'achat, car pour trouver une ardoise à 1000, a mon avis c'est pas gagné  

A moins de trouver une housse à 200 


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (29 Février 2012)

bricbroc a dit:


> Faut espérer qu'ils rendent la monnaie sur le bon d'achat, car pour trouver une ardoise à 1000, a mon avis c'est pas gagné




Ipad Wifi 3G + Smart cover cuir: 907 Euros... Avec ce qu'il reste, quelques cartes Itunes... et ça va pas chercher très loin...


----------



## lemarseillais23 (29 Février 2012)

C'est sur que ça fait "problème de riche", mais ça me ferait quand même mal au c** de devoir tout utiliser pour un ipad!

  Je vais attendre le 7 mars, voir ce que l'ipad 3 propose, et je trouverai bien qqch à acheter avec le reste!!!


----------



## Aloe-Vera (4 Mars 2012)

Aucun intérêt de prendre un iPad version 3G si tu as un iPhone 4S qui pourra partager sa connexion.
Autant prendre son équivalent Wifi avec une mémoire SSD doublée.

Prends un Ipad 3 (16Go) + Smart Cover + Enceintes Airplay (340) + Apple TV (120)

Ou si tu considères que ton MBA fait office d'iPad:

Mac Mini + Clavier + Souris + Ecran + Carte SSD 256GB + 4GB DDRAM (suivre les recommendations de MacG pour booster son Mac Mini)

Ou bien

Tu achètes 2 actions Apple pour les revendre à +15% de leur valeur cet été


----------

